# Clicking??



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Note if it changes when turning as well.

Could be something as simple as a stone in the tire tread, but definitely make more observations and keep us posted


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

Manual or automatic transmission?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

the "clicking" or "ticking" noise you hear is normal for the cruze!
when the car is on and the hood is opened you hear the clicking/ticking more louder. When the hood is down you dont hear it as much but its still there in the background. Just letting you know that this is a "normal" sound for the cruze and DOES NOT matter if its manual or automatic transmission. 

Cheers,


----------



## Sassy'11 (Apr 13, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> the "clicking" or "ticking" noise you hear is normal for the cruze!
> when the car is on and the hood is opened you hear the clicking/ticking more louder. When the hood is down you dont hear it as much but its still there in the background. Just letting you know that this is a "normal" sound for the cruze and DOES NOT matter if its manual or automatic transmission.
> 
> Cheers,


it's manual transmission, but the noise I'm talking about sounds like its coming from the suspension,.. not the engine. The engine does have a tick but that is not the noise I hear,...


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

The normal ticking noise from the engine is the fuel injectors, it's louder than other cars because of the direct injection. If the noise is from under the car does it change with vehicle speed or with engine speed? Also may want to see if pressing or releasing the clutch changes the noise.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...there's no Direct Injection on either 1.4LT or 1.8L engines (yet).


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...there's no Direct Injection on either 1.4LT or 1.8L engines (yet).


Oops! You're right, I thought all our new 4 bangers were direct injected now, LOL!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

lol.
good call CUDA'


----------



## Sassy'11 (Apr 13, 2011)

ChevyCruzeLTZ said:


> The normal ticking noise from the engine is the fuel injectors, it's louder than other cars because of the direct injection. If the noise is from under the car does it change with vehicle speed or with engine speed? Also may want to see if pressing or releasing the clutch changes the noise.


 
Its definatley not injectors,.. , Almost seems like clicking will the tires as they turn. It doesn't do it everytime, but it happens when the car just starts rolling, I only tend to hear it in 1st gear while going slowly, but not after shifting to 2nd. I hear the ABS test just after shifting to 2nd, at exactly 20kms, but then I cant hear the clicking anymore. it wouldnt have anything to do with the ABS test would it? My dealer is wonderful and will look at it but they are quite far awy from me!


----------

